

TCP and the Lower Bound of Web Performance [video] - jparise
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8orjQLacTo

======
koyao
Very impressive how John Rauser tied all the relevant RFCs together to make
his point on why to increase the initial congestion window. I specially liked
his appeal to humility towards the end of the talk.

------
leavinit
Thought this presentation was well done and informative.

